# How was your MK4 cup holder broken?



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

just for fun! lets see some off the wall answers and ill give you mine!


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

mine hasnt ever been broken... but i did replace the exterior flap cuz my gf had to claw her way into it every time she used it... now i date a girl that wears vw approved mittens


----------



## J_Bone (Apr 11, 2009)

a large soda spilled out of the cup holder and flooded the rails the cup holder slides on. Mine is seized into the console because the sticky soda dried up in there. Tries simplegreen and it worked for a day until it seized again.


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

I'll tell you how the one in my MK3 was broken, by leaving it out and having someone step on it while entering/exiting the car. Sucks because thats the only cup holder that will actually hold a drink and not a little can.


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

All I have to say is mk4 owners. Don't jump ur wife's bone with a drink in the cup holder. When u jump across the stick ur leg will for sure catch the cup holder spilling drink all over yourself.
Daggar!!!


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

I wailed the crap out of mine over something stupid and broke half of it off.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 8, 2010)

Deezy said:


> All I have to say is mk4 owners. Don't jump ur wife's bone with a drink in the cup holder. When u jump across the stick ur leg will for sure catch the cup holder spilling drink all over yourself.
> Daggar!!!


I'm still laughing as I write this. Am I correct in reading that you caught your leg on the cup holder and broke it, spilling "drink" all over while trying to get to your wife's erection?

I'm not even sure what forum this belongs in.



Deezy said:


> Daggar!!!


----------



## MarylandDubs (Sep 26, 2005)

When I had my mk4 --Big Gulps + Stiff Coilovers= cupholder snapped off :laugh:


----------



## 72SuperDude (Jun 26, 2006)

Too many coffee cups broke those damn little arms!


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I'm still laughing as I write this. Am I correct in reading that you caught your leg on the cup holder and broke it, spilling "drink" all over while trying to get to your wife's erection?
> 
> I'm not even sure what forum this belongs in.


Exactly I jumped over and spilt drink all over the place but the show still went on in a parking lot.


----------



## 72SuperDude (Jun 26, 2006)

Deezy said:


> Exactly I jumped over and spilt drink all over the place but the show still went on in a parking lot.


Amazing!


----------



## DrFrisker (Mar 19, 2009)

i took it apart and dremel-ed some of my dash away to make room for an electronic boost controller


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 8, 2010)

DrFrisker said:


> i took it apart and dremel-ed some of my dash away to make room for an electronic boost controller


Take pics and then post to the "Cheap Mods" thread my kilimats


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

never broke. Even a 50+ mph into a tractor trailer, the ones above the radio still worked. This was the 2002 MK4 with the spring loaded claws


----------



## DrFrisker (Mar 19, 2009)

i used to be subscribed to that thread












































lid will close all the way just i didnt in the picture
Which is attached to this:


----------



## bikerkid9069 (Oct 12, 2009)

got a little drunk and tried fitting a jim beam bottle in it. that night i was convinced it would fit. :thumbdown: it didnt. from the next day on ive hated myself for it. just ripped out the broken piece. left the flap and put in the later style ones that are next to the e brake


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Whoa they had ones that went lower? I loooove my mk3 cup holders but damn they only fit cans!!! 
Best off holding gum and chapstick. 
My wife's Audi single cup holder just gave up due to 32 oz sweet teas on a regular basis. It will still hold a can but sags with a cup so I don't trust it.


----------



## SlammedDubTT (Feb 27, 2010)

rommeldawg said:


> mine hasnt ever been broken... but i did replace the exterior flap cuz my gf had to claw her way into it every time she used it... now i date a girl that wears vw approved mittens


 :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Zac L Dimick (Aug 12, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I'm still laughing as I write this. Am I correct in reading that you caught your leg on the cup holder and broke it, spilling "drink" all over while trying to get to your wife's erection?
> 
> I'm not even sure what forum this belongs in.


4chan hahaha


----------



## r1900 (Nov 6, 2010)

didnt have cupholder when i bought 
the previous guy broke it


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

r1900 said:


> didnt have cupholder when i bought
> the previous guy broke it


Haha wonder if he was doing the same thing I was. Just something for you to think about. Lol 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I'm still laughing as I write this. Am I correct in reading that you caught your leg on the cup holder and broke it, spilling "drink" all over while trying to get to your wife's erection?
> 
> I'm not even sure what forum this belongs in.


DADT Forum?


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

so just saw this and had to add my story... had my horse (large dog named V-dub) in the front seat going to the store went around a turn saw a pot hole and went to swerve around it and when i did he lost his balance and busted the passenger side right off...:thumbdown:

dog on right..


----------

